

Neighboring flapping flags experience less drag - davi
http://www.economist.com/science/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12675918&source=hptextfeature

======
davi
Great interferometry image, and the actual paper can be found at:

\- <http://www.physics.nyu.edu/~jz11/publications.html#>

Background on the experiment setup:

\-
[http://public.lanl.gov/wdaniel/science/turbulence/Rutgers01a...](http://public.lanl.gov/wdaniel/science/turbulence/Rutgers01a.pdf)

For nearby rigid bodies, the leader experiences more drag than the follower.
This work shows that for nearby deformable bodies, the leader experiences
_less_ drag than the follower, and both experience less drag than they would
have alone.

